# Hibernate Fehlermeldung bei start des Servers



## Overskill (25. Jun 2015)

Hallo Leute,
sobald ich meinen JBoss Server starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldungen :


```
10:44:35,699 INFO  [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) HHH000227: Running hbm2ddl schema export
10:44:35,711 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) HHH000389: Unsuccessful: alter table Ship drop constraint FK_hedwcbd14n32eg39mppwl38ml if exists
10:44:35,712 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) Table "SHIP" not found; SQL statement:
alter table Ship drop constraint FK_hedwcbd14n32eg39mppwl38ml if exists [42102-173]
10:44:35,713 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) HHH000389: Unsuccessful: alter table Ship drop constraint FK_c6w7lhusykav888u38vrxwo1j if exists
10:44:35,714 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) Table "SHIP" not found; SQL statement:
alter table Ship drop constraint FK_c6w7lhusykav888u38vrxwo1j if exists [42102-173]
10:44:35,715 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 50) HHH000389: Unsuccessful: alter table purchase drop constraint FK_1ydmx6w95kw3dh3upxjq6brhw if exists
```

Habe einen MySQL Server angebunden. Weiß aber leider überhaupt nicht was mit der Fehlermeldung gemeint ist, da eig alle Tabllem so existieren. 

Mfg Overskill


----------



## Bananabert (3. Jul 2015)

Diesen Fehler hatte ich zwar noch nie. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier : stackoverflow oder stackoverflow 2


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Jul 2015)

Warum läuft hbm2ddl überhaupt auf deinem Server wenn die Tabellen existieren?


----------

